# dmt-tt what an absolute time waster



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

this guy has just wasted my time, 2 weeks to be exact, i had for sale my 4 x spacers and had a buyer set up for 2 of them, but as he pm'd me wanting all 4 i agreed to sell them to him.

he told me he was desperate for them so i got them ready to post as he was sending cash asap, nothing arrived, then he says he went away for the day and posted on the monday, still nothing arrived

i sent him a few pm's and bump start a thread for his attention to finally get his reply and still he claims he sent the money, yet when i ask for a tracking number i was not given one and he says the p/o have lost it yet he did not appear that bothered

so then he tells me he still wants to buy them so i give him my bank details and he tells me he will send the money first thing, i dont hear from him to confirm he has transfered the money, so again send him a couple of pm's and bump the post for his attantion, then finally today i get a pm from him to say he cant afford to buy thm this month and some sob story about having to spend money on his tt.

this feekin timewaster has not sent payment twice, the first time i had my doubt but gave him the benifit of the doubt but now i just think he is a complete timewaster and suggest other people avoid dealing with him.

wish he could be banned for this but sadly that aint possible, i really felt like swearing a lot but refrained but im sure you can guess what an absolute tosser this guy is


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Are they still for sale then? :wink:


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> Are they still for sale then? :wink:


yes they are, bumped my for sale thread, not sure if they fit a rover erm mean bmw thingy


----------



## dmt-tt (Mar 4, 2007)

sare^baw's said:


> this guy has just wasted my time, 2 weeks to be exact, i had for sale my 4 x spacers and had a buyer set up for 2 of them, but as he pm'd me wanting all 4 i agreed to sell them to him.
> 
> he told me he was desperate for them so i got them ready to post as he was sending cash asap, nothing arrived, then he says he went away for the day and posted on the monday, still nothing arrived
> 
> ...


Whatever mate get over it.
i had a change of heart

i will say is you should be talking on a private message.

i admit i did mess you about and i am man enough to admit it.

i should have said so earlier.

But i will tell you one thing you will look an even bigger prat for doing this thread.

no need for the tosser remark, but hey feel free to say what you want,

I wont stoop to that level ,for one thing i dont want to and second i still dont want to.
This is my one and only reply.


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

Whatever mate get over it.
no, i have good reason to be really annoyed 
i had a change of heart
oh really pity it took you 2 weeks to realise, saying you were had sent money when you never and then saying you would transfer money and you never, oh and you never bothered to get in touch to tell me so

i will say is you should be talking on a private message.
i dont agree you are a shocking timewaster and people like you should be made public so everyone is aware what you are like, so in future people should be wary when dealing with you

i admit i did mess you about and i am man enough to admit it.
so nice of you to admit it after the event pity you could not keep me informed of things by pm and i had to keep chasing you to find out what was happening, not man enough to be honest though

i should have said so earlier.
oh you dont say

But i will tell you one thing you will look an even bigger prat for doing this thread.
oh yes im a bigger prat, i am the victim of a timewaster i should have had that money by now and im back to trying to sell them again, im sure people can sympathise with me, if not i dont care

no need for the tosser remark, but hey feel free to say what you want,
yes there is and your lucky thats all im calling you and only because this is a family friendly forum, i will feel free to say what i want and i dont need your permission to do so

I wont stoop to that level ,for one thing i dont want to and second i still dont want to.
what your saying is you dont want to

This is my one and only reply.
oh what a pity, your still a time wasting tosser


----------



## dmt-tt (Mar 4, 2007)

sare^baw's said:


> Whatever mate get over it.
> no, i have good reason to be really annoyed
> i had a change of heart
> oh really pity it took you 2 weeks to realise, saying you were had sent money when you never and then saying you would transfer money and you never, oh and you never bothered to get in touch to tell me so
> ...


Well done :wink:


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

dmt-tt said:


> Well done :wink:


again a lie when you said it was your one and only reply :lol:


----------



## dmt-tt (Mar 4, 2007)

sare^baw's said:


> dmt-tt said:
> 
> 
> > Well done :wink:
> ...


 :lol: true


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Tell us the bit about when you said you had sent him the money ...

:?:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Fighttttttttttt


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

ok here you are then here is all the lies lies lies, i cannot believe all the crÃ¡p this guy made up all the lies and more lies, i really cannot understand this it is beyond belief a forum member would do this to another forum member.

also this post i had to create and bump a few times because he was not replying to his pm's, many of which i had to keep sending to find out what was going on. http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

Posted: Fri Apr 20, 2007 5:40 pm

i am interested in them how would you like payment? 
if you still have them that is?

on wednesday i am getting cambelt, waterpump, tensioner, vbelt full service, haldex filter change,and eibachs done so spacers would just top my little spending spree off

anyway fingers crossed you still have them and if you do sold i will buy them fom you

Posted: Fri Apr 20, 2007 5:56 pm

yeah ill have them

whats easy for you regarding the payment?

i can send you cash recorded delivery in the morning just i would like to get them on the car on wednesday saves me having to do it

or bank transfer?

Fri Apr 20, 2007 6:32 pm

what i will do is send cash ,

i dont have pay pal 
i'll do it first thing by special delivery, then its insured, plus then you can get them off to me on monday or tuesday.

oh and i will send you my details in with the cash.

Hopefully they might get here wednesday, if not i will put them on myself lol . 
If you send me your details, i will do that first thing in the morning.

Posted: Fri Apr 20, 2007 6:57 pm

i will sort it out first thing, i think they insure it for an extra couple of pounds, 
thanks mate cant wait now till wednesday 
wider like the sounds of that.

give me a pm when it comes on monday cheers again,

Posted: Mon Apr 23, 2007 9:48 pm

yeah sent it by recorded delivery, admittedly not saturday morning

we went away for the day and ended up away till sunday tea time.

my wife sent it today,

Appologies for the lateness of the reply mate,

I meant to pm you when i was at work.

so it should be with you tommorrow.

Mon Apr 23, 2007 9:58 pm

Brill mate sorry for the run around, 
i wouldnt care i have been skiving all day and posting on here too

anyway thanks and pm me when it comes.

i will keep a keen aye on my mails.

Posted: Fri Apr 27, 2007 3:39 pm

IT sent one it mustnt have sent?

I am little worried about that it was sent first classs recorded?

when my wife cmes home later on i will get the tracking number and send it to you,i will check myself to,

sorry for the lateness of the reply night shift last night.

Posted: Sun Apr 29, 2007 1:36 pm

I checked for the tracking number and it didnt exsist on the site

I am going to the post office sorting centre in the morning to see what the hell is going on, 
i have the reciept all signed and stamped so will have to see what they say. 
something seriously has gone awry,will keep you posted.

my communication has some thing to do with this forum's private message service,i had no messages from you last night or this morning,but ten minutes ago i got 2

Posted: Mon Apr 30, 2007 6:15 pm

Hi mate they are investigating,it looks as if it has been stolen between posting and sorting,

is there another way i can buy them from you?

Posted: Mon Apr 30, 2007 6:22 pm

Yeah we can do that,

i can do it in the bank cant i? when i get in from work in the morning, i can send the money over to you at the bank

sound ok?

Posted: Mon Apr 30, 2007 6:38 pm

Thanks mate i will do it in the morning and p m you before i go to bed( in night shift) again

Posted: Thu May 03, 2007 10:26 pm

sorry to let you down mate,

i have just had to payout Â£450 on the tt today my anti roll bar snapped and cambelt and waterpump replaced today if i didnt get it done today i would have had to wait for a month as the guy was full up,also my headlamp level sensor was gone too so i basically cant afford to, till next month,

its a good job i got it in as when he removed the water pump it was in several pieces and was on the verge of total failure. 
appologies you wil sell them easy. sorry mate gutted but cant spend any more till next month.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Anyone want







my shout


----------



## chris171280 (Oct 9, 2005)

I bought some tyres from Tom a few weeks ago, got to say he seems like a nice bloke, and lets face it we all fuck up now and again [smiley=oops.gif]

When you are sat behind a computer its easy to get carried away and say you want something then check the bank and realise you can't afford it, i've done it myself


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

chris171280 said:


> I bought some tyres from Tom a few weeks ago, got to say he seems like a nice bloke, and lets face it we all fuck up now and again [smiley=oops.gif]
> 
> When you are sat behind a computer its easy to get carried away and say you want something then check the bank and realise you can't afford it, i've done it myself


nice guys can be liars and timewasters

i would have understood had he said after a day or so he made a mistake but he never, he ied that he had sent cash recorded delivery, then when it never arrived lied it had gone missing thru post office, then not bad enough after a week waiting on the money he lies and says he will transfer the money next day, then i dont hear from him and finally he tells me he cant buy them when he should have alreay sent the payment

so its not really a matter of making an error and agreeing to buy something you can afford, 2 weeks it took him to tell me he had no intention of sending the money and he was not buying them


----------



## dmt-tt (Mar 4, 2007)

sare^baw's said:


> chris171280 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought some tyres from Tom a few weeks ago, got to say he seems like a nice bloke, and lets face it we all fuck up now and again [smiley=oops.gif]
> ...


that is true,
well i am a decent lad and was going to buy them but changed my mind over and over it was the wrong thing to do, 
we all make mistakes mate and i did simple as that,
you enjoy your self with pulling my character to bits matey enjoy 
even though i am in the wrong you have took it a little bit too far

if this is how you get your jolly's, you go for it girl :wink:

whats done is done,
get a bit of a life matey.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Guys, you've all had your say now, so if you don't mind, I'm gonna lock this thread :wink:


----------

